# Zero clearance miter saw insert



## esselgee (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm looking to make a zero clearance insert for my DW716 non slider. Can I use some 3/4" plywood i have on hand or is MDF a better material to use ? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id imagine that either would work fine, but personally id sooner go for mdf due to its increased stability


----------



## esselgee (Oct 29, 2014)

Kind of what I thought as well, but am always up for a more seasoned opinion. Guess I was looking for the path of least resistance since i have the plywood on hand but no MDF. Oh well, off to the store.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

MDF is a good thing to have around. I hate the stuff, but I always try to have a quarter sheet sitting in the shop for making jigs and such


----------

